# What breed of chicken is this?



## Rachael Carpenter (Sep 14, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what breed this girl is? I was told she was a Silver-Laced Wyandotte when I bought her as a chick, and the two others I bought at the same time are indeed Silvers. As she got bigger, I thought maybe she was a Gold Wyandotte, but then she laid her first egg today and it was green!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only one I know if are the EE's. But those are usually olive colored. They might change in color as she matures.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is quite the spectacular pattern, how old? Six months-ish? I don't think any Wyandotte, look at her head conformation. She has that slightly predatory look that mine do when they are chasing Baby! (the Peafowl). I am thinking more EE/Aracauna/Amer-Acauna cross with some Chilean original blood in there somewhere. Nice bird!


----------



## Rachael Carpenter (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is quite the spectacular pattern, how old? Six months-ish? I don't think any Wyandotte, look at her head conformation. She has that slightly predatory look that mine do when they are chasing Baby! (the Peafowl). I am thinking more EE/Aracauna/Amer-Acauna cross with some Chilean original blood in there somewhere. Nice bird!


She is 5 months old. She is a beautiful bird! I started noticing a few months ago that she does not look like a Wyandotte at all. She does have a very long neck and a constant predatory look in her eyes.


----------



## Rachael Carpenter (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The only one I know if are the EE's. But those are usually olive colored. They might change in color as she matures.


Do eggs usually change color as the bird matures? I am new to this whole raising chickens thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I've been told the color egg layers eggs develop more color as their bodies adjust to laying. And then they lighten just before a molt and the whole thing starts over again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Rachael Carpenter said:


> She is 5 months old. She is a beautiful bird! I started noticing a few months ago that she does not look like a Wyandotte at all. She does have a very long neck and a constant predatory look in her eyes.


Yes, good eye, that predatory look is generally know as Beetle Brow and is a genetic holdover from Jungle Fowl both East and Western hemispheres.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> From what I've been told the color egg layers eggs develop more color as their bodies adjust to laying. And then they lighten just before a molt and the whole thing starts over again.


Remember the beginning of the Araucana craze?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes and no. Are you going back ten years or so? I know we had some true Araucanas shown in Lawrenceburg one year. Now that I think about it that's where they held their national.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I would say a dozen to fifteen years ago here. I think the draw was the EEs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That would be about right. I was still doing the Silkie thing. I'm trying to think about what was going on in my life then but all I remember is seeing the true breed and talking to the breeders about them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I just remember the local fairs being overrun with them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember a lot of arguing going on about them on forums too. I don't remember if they were in the Muscle Shoals show or not. Actually I don't think they were.


----------

